# Anyone take that 5 hour energy before a race?



## TS2213 (Feb 15, 2008)

And if so, did it provide any extra bounce in step with out being over jittery?? Just curious, I have seen them on the counter of my local 7-11 and wondered if that really helped?


----------



## green_mnt_boy (Oct 10, 2006)

personally no, but one of my friends who does 24 hour solo mountain bike races swears by them.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

No....but I do know a guy that drinks an entire 650ml bottle of Hammer Gel before he races... He DOESN'T bonk!!!!!!


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Its a basic B vitamin complex with caffine added. Cost a bunch more then it should IMO


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, I got a free sample before a CX race. I know it's only 30min race, but I do think it helped. I took it about an hour before hand. I felt good the entire race. I don't think it made me stronger but probably helped me not feel like crap directly after the race. But I did get my best finish all year. Would have been a podium finish if it weren't for a sand bagger.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*nuts*



******* said:


> No....but I do know a guy that drinks an entire 650ml bottle of Hammer Gel before he races... He DOESN'T bonk!!!!!!


That's nuts! If I did that, I'd have severe gastrointestinal distress -- bloating, explosive diarrhea, followed by dehydration and bonking. I know, I've done it, consuming far less than a whole bottle, many times. Not even the guys who make money from selling the stuff at Hammer would recommend anything like that.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Not for a race but it works great in the office for beating the afternoon slump. 

Also I was in a Vitamin Shoppe this week and noticed they have a house brand knockoff now. Didn't check the prices.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Okay, any of you guys read the label on this stuff? Caffeine, some other stuff, and ZERO carbohydrates.

There is nothing in this that should be mentioned in the same sentence as 'energy'. 

Suckers.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I drank a "6 Hr. Extreme energy" At 2 PM from CVS. Had a early morning, hard day and needed some kick to train, , I rode my best time 40 mi circuit, did laundry, cleaned the house walked the dogs through the woods... at about 1 AM staring at the ceiling, needed a couple of doses of Patrone to get the sleep on ( feel like Elvis). Think I'll stick to my roots and brew up a tank of espresso.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

prschatt said:


> I drank a "6 Hr. Extreme energy" At 2 PM from CVS. Had a early morning, hard day and needed some kick to train, , I rode my best time 40 mi circuit, did laundry, cleaned the house walked the dogs through the woods... at about 1 AM staring at the ceiling, needed a couple of doses of Patrone to get the sleep on ( feel like Elvis). Think I'll stick to my roots and brew up a tank of espresso.


Try beer to come down off that high 

Then you end up dependent on both drugs!! ahhhh.. a perfect life.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Spunout said:


> Okay, any of you guys read the label on this stuff? Caffeine, some other stuff, and ZERO carbohydrates.
> 
> There is nothing in this that should be mentioned in the same sentence as 'energy'.
> 
> Suckers.


Eating carbs is not the only way to get "energy"

B vitamins have been shown to Support and increase the rate of metabolism. Cyclists and endurance athletes have been taking B12 supplements for many year for its role in building red blood cells and processing carbohydrates into energy. Niacin (Vitamin B3), plays a key role in converting fats, proteins, carbohydrates and starches into usable energy. 

Don't mean to be a shill here, but I've tried it and have experienced positive effects. YMMV.


----------

